# Mister Majestic



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

well, that's just beautiful! what a background for that gorgeous boy!

oops - handsome, i meant handsome


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

What a stunning shot of a beautiful boy!!!!


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

Oakley Is A Handsome Guy. Great Camera Skills!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Faith's mommy said:


> well, that's just beautiful! what a background for that gorgeous boy!
> 
> oops - handsome, i meant handsome


Nice save :


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You guys live in Heaven.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Beautiful! Love that one!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a very beautiful picture of a very handsome dog. To bad you couldnt get a picture of all the bald eagles. But it was still cool to see them I bet.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

He is just as handsome as ever. Great photo! What a gorgeous day too.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG that is incredible. You must enter it in one of our calendar contests.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

That is one beautiful shot!

Helaine


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Just a wonderful picture! It's soooo pretty where you are.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow, stunning! 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a grea shot. It looked beautiful there for sure.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I wanna live there too, great pic of Oaks


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Spectacular photo!!!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

oaklys a handsome guy!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I think that pic would turn into a great painting, it even looks like one now.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

That's a truly stunning shot... holy... really nice Golden.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Great picture!! 
That very blue sky background really brings out Oakley more in the picture. And his pose and look are great in this picture.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow! That is a great shot. Beautiful scenery, and an even more beautiful doggie.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

I think Oakly's the Marcus Schenkenberg or Joel West of Goldens!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Duh who???? I mean I know I am not up on guys but who are they????


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

What a handsome dog and such a beautiful locale... do you know how fortunate you are to live there? 

Got room for two humans and three Goldens? lol


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Duh who???? I mean I know I am not up on guys but who are they????


 
They're male supermodels Hooch


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

He is so majestic, what a striking picture of such a handsome golden boy. I love the colors in your pictures they are so crisp.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Oakley sure is a handsome boy!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What?? You mean you didn't let Oakly do the GoldenRoll on the carcus???


----------

